# Union with Christ resources?



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2007)

What are some good online resources that deal with union with Christ? I have all the major systematics and will look at them as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2007)

Wayne Grudem's systematic has an excellent section on this (I wonder if the audio is online, yet). Reymond's okay--he covers the material and gives you enough material, but I prefer Grudem. 

Sinclair Ferguson has a provocative essay on this in his book The Holy Spirit.


----------

